# New toy!



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Er, tool. Yeah... tool... definitely NOT a toy. 

I won a big a few weeks ago on a Millers Falls No 85 plane, and finally got a chance to unpack it and try it out over the weekend. The blade could use some sharpening (it's usable, but it could be better) and I need to rig up a depth stop, but I'd say it was well worth $33.50!


































The only damage I've been able to find on it is a very small chip from the back of the throat -- it's quite smooth, doesn't catch, and seems not to cause any trouble at all. Overall it's in great shape... given the number I passed up with heavy rust, missing blades, and other problems, I'm quite pleased!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks! Hopefully it'll warm up enough that I can work on things in my unheated shop soon...


----------

